# pics of my new 330ci (big pics)



## drg (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Great pictures, great car. 

Clean night shots.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I wholeheartedly agree with Alex! Excellent pictures. :thumbup: 

Please give us some information about the setting, camera, lens, etc. if you will. I would enjoy hearing more!


.


----------



## drg (Jun 11, 2005)

thanks guys they were shot with a NIkon d70 with Nikkor 18-70.

they were shot in auto mode, auto mode owns me.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

STUNNING IN EVERY WAY !!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mde83 (May 16, 2005)

Holy crap those night pictures are stunning, especially the picture of the passenger rear. Beautiful car!!!


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

mde83 said:


> Holy crap those night pictures are stunning, especially the picture of the passenger rear. Beautiful car!!!


Holy crap again! Nice car and those pics are amazing!


----------



## Z4phillygirl (May 1, 2005)

hockeynut said:


> Holy crap again! Nice car and those pics are amazing!


:stupid:

Awesome photography! :thumbup:


----------



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Very nice pics...but never sit on the car.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow @ the pic quality. Congrats on the car


----------



## aDoBo (May 2, 2005)

*clean.* :thumbup:


----------



## damills (Nov 6, 2002)

*SMG or Manual*

Is it a SMG, interior pic looks like it has a chrome shifter? Very nice car :thumbup:

Nevermind, I used program to lighten the pic of the interior, can tell its a stick.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

That is a stunning lookig car and the pictures just like everybody has said, beautiful. What MY is you car?


----------



## surewin (Jan 9, 2004)

Stunning Pictures-


----------

